# What's the best Dumble style pedal you've heard/played?



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

Zendrive (v1 and 2), Ethos, Jetter GSR etc? Just curious. :smile:


----------



## Farbulous (Dec 8, 2009)

I should be getting my Umble pedal from OLC soon... I'll let you know how it sounds.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

Farbulous said:


> I should be getting my Umble pedal from OLC soon... I'll let you know how it sounds.


Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on it. I've never heard of that pedal or that company. Are they Canadian? What's the price?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Check here: http://www.runoffgroove.com/umble.html


----------



## Farbulous (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks for posting up the link. It's a clone... not sure of which pedal originally. I'm also getting their Chunky Cheese, which is a Lovetone clone. You can buy the kits and build yourself or pay a little extra and have them make it for you. Very reasonable in my opinion.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

Found a demo of the Umble (2 parts):

Part 1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnpDe03GJOw

Part 2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3hHQbp3fNQ

Wish he would have put on some pants!  I don't think it sounds very much like a Dumble IMHO. Too harsh and bitey.

To my ears, I think the Ethos TLE gets a lot closer. It's $400, but it has both channels of the Dumble and a speaker simulated out for direct recording.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsMaWou5Sb8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FViYrv3cEcs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrRUI4J6v3s&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pW1SqL8k-9c&feature=related

I've heard a lot of good things about the Zendrive as well.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

mhammer said:


> Check here: http://www.runoffgroove.com/umble.html


Little mistake in that...They are $40,000 +, not $10,000. He's not building them anymore either.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Samsquantch said:


> Little mistake in that...They are $40,000 +, not $10,000. He's not building them anymore either.


Sure he is... if you are John Mayer or Carlos Santana. 

It's the used ones that are $40-50K.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

Sneaky said:


> Sure he is... if you are John Mayer or Carlos Santana.
> 
> It's the used ones that are $40-50K.


Unfortunately I am neither John Mayer, nor Carlos Santana.  I think Alex D is servicing their existing amps, but he told John Suhr recently that he is not making any new amps. I've heard that a FUCHS ODS gets pretty close tonally.


----------



## shane (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm ordering enough supplies to build 3 umbles. One will be for me, two up for grabs. If anyone is interested shanerideout @ gmail.com Pedals sounds fantastic!


----------



## danel59 (Jul 4, 2006)

I'll have to vote for the Ethos TLE as I own one but if you don't need the flexibility the Zendrive sounds great as well. In fact a Zen into the clean Channel of an Ethos is amazing. Different vibe than the OD channel of the Ethos but very good and chewy

Dan


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I have had good luck with the Ethos TLE, Zen 1 and Barber Burn Unit. Even the OCD v1.0 I had could get you close to "that tone". Unfortunately I don't have the mad skillz to coax the Robben Ford/Larry Carlton style sound out of any of them, but the tone is there.


----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

Hao Rumble. I've had two Zen Drives and the Hao does it for me. 

[YOUTUBE]Of_HfWqT240[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BrianA (Mar 1, 2009)

I like this one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9ikcHl1r4k


----------

